# Water Meth manufacturer.



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

HI, I'm currently browsing around and in the market for a water meth kit. I know I will be using the stock washer fluid tank on my mk2 and the 3gph nozzle. anyway, I wanted to know if anybody has had any experience with this company
http://www.alcoholinjectionsystems.com/index.html
it seems pretty good to me an their kit looks to be of better quality than devil's own 's (for the price) 
anyway, if anybody has used their products, let me know. 
this is what I would be getting. 
http://www.alcoholinjectionsys....html


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

well, I just ordered it. communication was great via email. had a couple of questions for them and they answered quickly. we'll see what the actual product looks like


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

Let me know how it works out for ya! I was looking at the the same one...


----------

